# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  brebis

## LANCASTER

Bonjour,

Je vois depuis maintenant plus de 1 an 1/2 une brebis qui apparemment n'a pas été tondue et qui a sur le dos plusieurs kgs de toison.
J'ai pris des photos et elles ont été envoyées à deux associations, il y a plus d'une semaine et l'une d'elle devait voir si il y avait un inspecteur dans mon secteur, et depuis, rien pas de nouvelles.

Que puis je faire? J'ai mal pour cette pauvre bête, un tel poids sur ses jambes, une honte. :: 

Merci à vous

----------


## aurore27

Essayes de trouver quelqu'un qui a l'habitude de tondre les brebis et attrapez-là ensemble pour la soulager.

----------


## LANCASTER

> Essayes de trouver quelqu'un qui a l'habitude de tondre les brebis et attrapez-là ensemble pour la soulager.



Je ne peux pas l'attraper elle se trouve dans un petit champ en compagnie d'un poney. Il me faudrait trouver un inspecteur qui puisse constater l'état de cette brebis. J'ai des photos prises et on constate  son état effroyable, je me demande comment elle peut tenir sur ses pattes avec cette masse énorme, on ne voit plus que son nez et ses yeux. Je peux mettre une photo.

----------


## LANCASTER

> Je ne peux pas l'attraper elle se trouve dans un petit champ en compagnie d'un poney. Il me faudrait trouver un inspecteur qui puisse constater l'état de cette brebis. J'ai des photos prises et on constate  son état effroyable, je me demande comment elle peut tenir sur ses pattes avec cette masse énorme, on ne voit plus que son nez et ses yeux. Je peux mettre une photo.


Pièce jointe 449178

----------


## aurore27

> Pièce jointe 449178


Effectivement, elle a un grand besoin d'une bonne tonte. Je ne vous demande pas de l'attraper seul(e) mais de trouver un berger qui pourra vous aider à le faire et aussi réaliser la tonte car ils ont l'habitude.

----------


## LANCASTER

> Effectivement, elle a un grand besoin d'une bonne tonte. Je ne vous demande pas de l'attraper seul(e) mais de trouver un berger qui pourra vous aider à le faire et aussi réaliser la tonte car ils ont l'habitude.


Cette brebis ne m'appartient pas, elle a un propriétaire qui ne s'en occupe pas. Je ne vais pas aller lui parler et lui expliquer alors qu'il a devant ses yeux la situation de sa bête.

Je voulais seulement qu'un inspecteur puisse faire un constat et contraire le propriétaire à s'occuper correctement de sa brebis. Moi toute seule je ne peux rien faire sans l'aide d'une personne compétente en la matière, je ne veux pas agir dans l'illégalité.

----------


## aurore27

Lancaster, mp

----------


## phacélie

Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas de nouvelles qu'un inspecteur n'a pas été contacté.

Avant de faire appel à une association, pourquoi n'avoir pas cherché à contacter le propriétaire de la brebis ou du petit pré où elle se trouve ?
Il est possible qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver un tondeur qui accepte de se déplacer pour une seule brebis, qu'il ne sache pas où en trouver un ou qu'il ne se sente pas capable de la tondre lui( ou elle)-même  ::

----------


## LANCASTER

Pourquoi essayer de contacter une telle personne qui laisse sa bête comme cela, aucun intérêt, surtout que le poney est soigné, ses sabots sont soignés, donc la brebis il ne s'en occupe pas. Je pense que quand une personne possède des bêtes elle doit s'en occuper ou bien alors elle cède sa bête à une association. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre................... et connaissant mon caractère (entier) pas de concession je pourrai être grossière, donc aucune relation avec cet individu. Je ne suis pas assez courtoise pour cela et je préfère un inspecteur digne de ce nom pour intervenir. J'ai contacté l'association STEPHANE LAMART mais depuis rien, de rien..........................

----------


## phacélie

Ce n'est pas si simple ni de le faire soi-même, a fortiori si on est seul, ni de trouver un tondeur pour une seule bête, encore une fois, ce n'est peut-être pas de la mauvaise volonté de sa part, surtout si le poney est bien entretenu.
Ou alors cette brebis appartient à une autre personne, c'est possible aussi.
Il peut s'agir d'une brebis sauvée de l'abattoir, bref si ça se trouve c'est une personne sympa qui aime les animaux, qui n'a pas réussi à trouver à la faire tondre avant et qui a peut-être même déjà pris ses dispositions pour réussir à la faire tondre cette année (c'est tôt dans la saison là quand-même), qui sait ?

Mais bon, si tu préfères attendre qu'un inspecteur intervienne ::

----------


## LANCASTER

> Ce n'est pas si simple ni de le faire soi-même, a fortiori si on est seul, ni de trouver un tondeur pour une seule bête, encore une fois, ce n'est peut-être pas de la mauvaise volonté de sa part, surtout si le poney est bien entretenu.
> Ou alors cette brebis appartient à une autre personne, c'est possible aussi.
> Il peut s'agir d'une brebis sauvée de l'abattoir, bref si ça se trouve c'est une personne sympa qui aime les animaux, qui n'a pas réussi à trouver à la faire tondre avant et qui a peut-être même déjà pris ses dispositions pour réussir à la faire tondre cette année (c'est tôt dans la saison là quand-même), qui sait ?
> 
> Mais bon, si tu préfères attendre qu'un inspecteur intervienne




J'ai vu cette brebis en 2019 (Août) elle était déjà bien couverte, et je me suis dit elle va être tondue cet été, rien, 2020 arrive toujours rien, 2021 même situation dans le coin il y a des agriculteurs, etc... ils se connaissent tous donc si cette personne voulait la faire tondre, surtout que dans d'autres prés il y a des moutons, eh bien il aurait déjà fait le nécessaire depuis bien longteemps ::  ::

----------


## doriant

le cas n'a pas été signalé à la gendarmerie ?

----------


## LANCASTER

> le cas n'a pas été signalé à la gendarmerie ?




Non car elle ne serait pas dans cet état là. Je vais relancer l'association de Stéphane LAMART

----------


## phacélie

> Non car elle ne serait pas dans cet état là.


Si tu en es si certaine, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir fait/le faire ?

----------


## Edensong

Bonjour pour moi il faudrait déja parler au proprio,peut etre qu il a une éxplication a donner,peut etre qu il n est pas conscient de l état de l animal il l a peut etre récupérée et ne sait pas s en occuper Tout est possible
Cette personne a peut etre (je sais ça fait beaucoup de peut etre)sauvé cette brebis mais ne sait pas comment faire,certains pensent que la nourrir et la mettre au champ suffit Il sait s occuper du poney mais ne sait pas tondre
Ce n est pas un éleveur puisqu il n y a que 2 animaux 
Avant de porter plainte la 1e chose a faire serait d aller le voir lui parler lui expliquer et proposer ton aide
Il ne faudrait pas que ça se retourne contre la brebis s il a des ennuis et qu elle finisse a l abattoir ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433



----------


## GADYNETTE

perso, le proprio ne doit pas être loin de la brebis...j'rai le trouver bien gentillement et lui expliquer la situation....les agriculteurs se connaissent tous dans le coin (essayez d'en contacter un pour qu'il aille voir le proprio de la brebis...parmi les agriculteurs, il doit bien y en avoir un qui sait tondre !!!! ou effectivement demander à la gendarmerie ( ou le maire également) de rentrer en contact avec le proprio afin qu'il tonde la brebis dans les 24 heures !!!!

----------


## LANCASTER

> perso, le proprio ne doit pas être loin de la brebis...j'rai le trouver bien gentillement et lui expliquer la situation....les agriculteurs se connaissent tous dans le coin (essayez d'en contacter un pour qu'il aille voir le proprio de la brebis...parmi les agriculteurs, il doit bien y en avoir un qui sait tondre !!!! ou effectivement demander à la gendarmerie ( ou le maire également) de rentrer en contact avec le proprio afin qu'il tonde la brebis dans les 24 heures !!!!



La SPA a été prévenue photos envoyées ils ont enregistré mon dossier et j'attends, Stéphane Lamart prévenu, la DDPP de ma région prévenu, une Association de mon département prévenu elle a eu la même démarche que moi auprès de la DDPP mais la personne s'occupant de cela était absente et depuis rien de rien.

----------


## Daysie433

*
contactez tous les numéros sur l'affiche que j'ai mise plus haut
il y en aura bien un qui bougera*

----------


## LANCASTER

TRES BONNE NOUVELLE après avoir contacté l'ASSOCIATION BRIGITTE BARDOT et le passage de l'une de ses inspectrice sur le lieu il y a environ 9 jours, eh bien cette semaine l'association a pris en charge mes petits protégés la brebis ou mouton ainsi que le poney ils vont avoir enfin une vie plus douce et choyée.

Je peux enfin mieux dormir car cela me rongeait de les voir ainsi sans soins. HOURRA TRES HEUREUSE. ::

----------


## Daysie433

*bravo pour votre implication dans ce sauvetage, grâce à vous ils vont avoir enfin une vie heureuse et digne*  :: 
*merci*  ::

----------


## INCALINE

Félicitations pour votre courage et votre ténacité, vous avez bien fait de ne rien lâcher...

----------


## LANCASTER

> Félicitations pour votre courage et votre ténacité, vous avez bien fait de ne rien lâcher...



JE N'AI FAIT QUE MON DEVOIR ENVERS NOS AMIS A 4 PATTES. ::

----------

